# adjustable wastegate?



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a t-20 turbo, that has an adjustable wastegate. Does this mean that I can adjust the boost levels without a controller?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes it does. The wastgate actuator arm should have a threaded section that will allow you to adjust the amount of tension put on the wastgate flapper. The more tension the higher the boost. Granted it will usually only allow for a 2-3 PSI variance and you should check to see if it is already fully tightened. 

Are you using the TSI kit? If so give us details and some pictures.


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes I am using the tsi kit. What is the best way to post pictures? Keep in mind though it will look a little ruff b/c I am a semi-half arse. I was surprised by the overall quality of the kit. My only problem with it is the intake. Instead of using a filter and maf adapter, it uses the stock box and a cheap rubber tube thats too long and kinks up bad. I have relocated the battery to the trunk so I can make a new intake, but my money well is dried up for christmas funds.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Host the pictures on a site like photobucket and then use VBB code to host them. There is a tutorial on how to post pictures if you search. Using the stock intake is not a bad idea unless the hose is seriously kinked! 

Are you boosting on stock injectors and stock engine management? If so how much boost and are you using an intercooler?


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

I am at 6 pounds of boost right now I am using the stock injectors, but the kit came a set of two extra injectors that mount in between the intake manifold and the throttle body. It has a controller that allows you to adjust them by rpm and by boost levels. I will try to post up some pictures tommorow if I can.


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

I have put up a video of my setup on youtube at, http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5ZLFmN23Rw

I was in a hurry to get the car running so I still have to clean up the wiring and air intake, and I still have a couple electrical gremlins to work out, but so far I love it.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks for posting the vid Alex. The Youtube link didn't work for me but I corrected it and it can be seen *HERE*. 

Here's a pic of Alex's setup when it was about 90% installed.










Looking good man. 

Keep us posted as to what the issues were as you solve them.


----------

